# Germany for 4 weeks



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi I am sure that many of you have enjoyed camping in Germany I would like to take advantage of your experience , I would like to go to the south of the country And wish to know the best places and camp sites.I will be there for 4 weeks and may even cross to Austria. If recommended. 
Petedaniel


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Take a look at my website as in my signature below you may get a few tips for Germany with some wonderful campsites Austria too.
Any more help will be glad to oblige.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

A good start to your research would be to download a few free brochures from the Germany Tourism website, the campsite guide is particularly good....

http://www.germany.travel/en/ebrochures.html

http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html

If you only use campsites and are travelling outside the main season then it would also be worth purchasing the ACSI guide..

http://www.acsi.eu/en/home/l2-n144/

If you'd like to try Stellplatze, then its well worth purchasing the Bordatlas..

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Bord-Atlas-2012-German-Stellplatze-reise-mobile-guide.html

Have a great time

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some stuff in our blog both this year and last at www.hankthetank.co.uk

Mosel, black forest and Bavaria are all stunning and Austria is just superb. Plenty of good stellplatz in Germany and a few good ones in Austria. The Austrian lakes were lovely. Halstatt was our favourite, we wild camped for a week there.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I would confir with the fact that the germal stellplats are almost as good as campsites. Lots have leccy too.

We have just dont the black forest which was lovely.

Titasee. triberg, have parking near the town.

Dont forget you need an Umvelt sticker if you plan visiting the major towns

if you have the time the mosel is a must with camp sites and stellplats all along its length right by the river with stunning bacvkdrops of wine groves in the distance

Phill


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Pete

We did 12 weeks in Germany last year, guff. Joke it's a beautiful country and the locals are mostly fine. In all the time we were there the only place we didn't like was Berlin not bad for twelve weeks though. 
The Black Forest, stunning, go to Schiltach good Stalplatz there which is free and the town has good train links to neighbouring towns. Bavaria is jawdropping beautiful. We stayed on a small site in Wiinkle near Berchesgaden and the site was superb but it's no longer in the ACSI book. The site gave us free bus travel around the region and got a discount on a trip into Austria. The Eagles Nest or Kehlsteinhaus is in Berchesgaden you must see this as the views are spectacular. The BWM factory and exhibitioin centre is also worth a visit. One of the highlights of the trip for us was Dresden the old town centre is absolutely stunning especially since it was rebuilt after WWII. Ended up htere for three days. There are supposed to be several Stellplatz there but we only seen one. 

You should find out on here about pfande's which are deposits you will be charged for with your shopping which caused us some confusion. 

As peejay said get the Bord Atlas which is all the stellplatz and we thought that ADAC Deutschland Unterwegs book was great too although you can only get these in the ADAC Shops. The London based German Tourist office have loads of good info too. 

Have a great trip.

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## TheKod (Feb 7, 2011)

*Touring Germany*

Hi Pete,
Have just come back from 6weeks of touring Belgium,Germany, France, and can recommend ( CamperstopEurope) for your journey.
We were never without an aire or stellpatz for the whole time.
We also had all or usual books but did not need them. It's an expensive book but does for all of Europe. My first time touring Germany, and you'll love it, Mosel my favourite. Hope this helps. Jim.


----------



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks you to you all for the information I did The Mossel Last year which has made me want to try the Back Forest and further I will defiantly try some of you suggestions. Pete


----------



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your information on Germany. I am a bit confused Just where is the Black forest Berchtesgarden is mentioned bur my PC tells me the black forest is the other side of Braveria.
Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Petedaniel said:


> Just where is the Black forest Berchtesgarden is mentioned bur my PC tells me the black forest is the other side of Braveria.


And your PC is right!

The Black Forest is located in the south-west of Germany, not in Bavaria. Bavaria is to the east, and Berchtesgaden is in the east of Bavaria.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

kc10
If you mean the ACSI CC Site of Winkle-Landthal at Bisofswiesen, Berchtesgaden it is still in the ACSI Card Scheme we stopped there in June this year plus have done for the past 3/4 years.


----------



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Petedaniel
I have worked in Germany quite often over the years and it probably my favourite holiday destination. 
Three and two years ago we did the Romantische Route From Wurtsburg in Central Germany to Fussen in the deep south. It is fantastic. The towns are like picture postcards and the scenery varies by the mile. Look out for Donnaschingen and Donnau but they are all full of interest. Food, wine and beer are all excellent and there are far more sites than you could need. No need to book and they are so good that you scarcely need to research them. The trip ends near the fairytale castle of Ludwig the Mad.
We have been to the Black Forest many times but now feel that is a bit overdone and maybe a bit tourist sick.
The only snag is that my grandson has just come back from a trip to the eastern countries of Europe and they found Germany very expensive by comparison. We are off to France for three weeks in about a fortnight.
Enjoy
Boswells


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Lived there for 20 years and still live part of our year in Austria

The whole of the Alpine areas of Germany and Austria are wonderful.

We particularly like Garmish and in Austria Zell am See

Salzburg is a beautiful city.

You might consider the tourist train tickets for Austrian travel


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We have just-today- completed the "German loop" of our first European MH tour. We're fairly inexperienced but impressed with all we've seen. We mainly followed the Moselle and the Rhine so covered some of the SE corner. The good bits, no that suggests there were bad bit there weren't, the best bits were;
Saarburg, a stelllplatz with a pleasant walk into an interesting town.
Any number of stellplatz along the Moselle with cycle track and obviously a river setting, some just yards apart.
Lake Titisee, there is an stellplaz outside one of the sites and all site facilities are available but at half the price.
Bad Sackingen where we walked across the river into Switzerland. 
Freiburg, a good stellplaz in a busy city with a steady walk to an interesting centre, when you set off in the right direction.


----------

